# Storing spare wheel under fiat ducato chassis-who can do it?



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a newish Burstner Aviano on a ducato chassis. I decided best to get a spare wheel, rather then rely on the run flat kit supplied. It's taking up a fair amount of space in the garage, even when strapped to the side. 

Anyone got any pointers to where I can get work done to have the wheel stored under the chassis - the local motorhome place didn't seem to be able to - so is a commercial fiat dealer a better bet?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

your best bet may be here
chapter


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*spare wheel*

Hi,Our previous MH was an Elldis autostatus,this had the spare slung under the rear chassis(Alko),hope this is of help to you.cheers Curlyboy


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We had the devils own job getting the spare wheel carrier. Al-ko were not of any help as all the ones they have listed are for caravans. When we spoke to them at the NEC they said that all the chassis are supplied with the spare wheel carriers but they obviously get taken off and only put back on if you order a spare wheel. Apparently this should be available as a Burstner spare part?? In the end as we had waited so long our dealer robbed one off another vehicle for us.


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Spare wheel carrier?*

Have you thought of injecting 'Puncture seal'? We did our new Rapido last year - cost £65 - and have had no problems all summer in France. Also retains pressures. It's also a great weight saver!

Regards / The Tarmac Kid


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I am wondering about *removing* our spare from the carrier and hanging it on the back 4x4 style because come the day it's needed, it will be raining, and muggins is going to have to crawl 6 feet under the overhang to get the spare.

I've not had the courage to try a dummy run, yet.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Have you thought of injecting 'Puncture seal'?


or earch under "Ultraseal" for the many recent Posts on this.

BTW Tarmackid, if you had had to call your breakdown people out would they have recovered/given help as yhou weren't carrying a spare?


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have no idea what a 'call out' company would say or do in the event of a total blowout, then requiring a spare! New Rapido's have no provission for carring one. Blowouts are normally caused by either under or over inflation. The 'Puncture seal' at least takes care of that.

We can never be 100% sure of anything in this life. So never run on tyres that have more than 12000 miles on them, always check when you can on inside tyrewall damage. The 76 year old Tarmac Kid stays always on 
major roads - of course if you intend going to Morocco - put two spare wheels under the bed!

May you always drive on fine Tarmac / The Tarmac Kid


----------



## drewy185 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Burstner Aviano ---spare wheel carrier*

I have a Burstner Aviano, which had a spare wheel carrier fitted underneath by Burstner prior to delivery (in July 2008). The wheel was so low that despite driving with care it caught on the first speed hump I had to drive over. (Located in a 20mph speed area near a primary school).

The spare wheel in now in the vehicles garage, and the spare wheel carrier is held up with cable ties.

Matter still being discussed with dealer and Burstner.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

In the New Year we will be retrofitting a spare wheel carrier to a Swift, if you would like to know more, please contact either Ian or Glenn Harris and they will be happy to let you have details etc.

Happy New Year

Peter


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

TARMACKID said:


> I have no idea what a 'call out' company would say or do in the event of a total blowout, then requiring a spare! New Rapido's have no provission for carring one. Blowouts are normally caused by either under or over inflation. The 'Puncture seal' at least takes care of that.
> 
> We can never be 100% sure of anything in this life. So never run on tyres that have more than 12000 miles on them, always check when you can on inside tyrewall damage. The 76 year old Tarmac Kid stays always on
> major roads - of course if you intend going to Morocco - put two spare wheels under the bed!
> ...


I enquired of the major recovery companies and was told that a legal and servicable spare was a requirement, without they would offer assistance in locating possibly but not obligated to do so.
All the tyre sealants are only of use with a puncture, virtually useless in a blowout situation, we chose to have a spare fitted when ordering our van.

There was a recent posting on the Swift section of the forum about this subject and there is a list of Fiat parts given on it.

Chris


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Storing spare wheel under fiat ducato chassis-who can do*



srd said:


> Have a newish Burstner Aviano on a ducato chassis. I decided best to get a spare wheel, rather then rely on the run flat kit supplied. It's taking up a fair amount of space in the garage, even when strapped to the side.
> 
> Anyone got any pointers to where I can get work done to have the wheel stored under the chassis - the local motorhome place didn't seem to be able to - so is a commercial fiat dealer a better bet?


I am looking into a similar problem.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57282-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Fiat dealer sent me a list of parts, awaiting confirmation from Swift if these are correct parts.

This may be of help to you.


----------

